
Why Trump is right to end DACA - SirLJ
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/09/06/on-daca-trump-did-the-right-thing-commentary.html
======
Multicomp
Clickbait title.

Doesn't actually claim Trump was correct for ending DACA, just goes on to say
that it is an opportunity for Congress to pass an actual law on what to do
with children brought illegally to the US.

